# [solved] KDE will keine fstab einträge akzeptieren...

## schmidicom

Ich habe in Problem mit meinen KDE.

Der KDE zeigt ja für jedes Speichergerät das am Computer angeschlossen wird ein Symbol auf dem Desktop an das sich mit einem klick mounten und öffnen lässt. Funktioniert auch prima, aber ich will bestimmte Dinge wie das Diskettenlaufwerk und CD-ROM nicht unter irgendeinem Namen in /media haben sonder unter /mnt/floppy und /mnt/cdrom wo es auch hingehört.

Also habe ich das kurzerhand in die /etc/fstab eintragen:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/p$

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0
```

Jetzt kann ich in der Konsole einfach mount /mnt/floppy oder mount /mnt/cdrom machen und alles ist schön.

ABER....

Jetzt kommt KDE und versaut alles mit der beknackten Meldung:

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Berechtigungen verweigert  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das KDE abgewöhnen kann so das er mir das sauber dort mountet wo es laut /etc/fstab auch hingehört?Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Oct 23, 2008 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

KDE hat recht mit der meldung, da in der fstab die user bzw users option fehlt   :Wink: 

Ohne diese option kann nur root diese verwenden aber nicht ein normaler user.

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> KDE hat recht mit der meldung, da in der fstab die user bzw users option fehlt  
> 
> Ohne diese option kann nur root diese verwenden aber nicht ein normaler user.

 

Danke für die Hilfe.  :Very Happy: 

Neue /etc/fstab

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/p$

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,users 0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,users    0 0
```

Nun geht es.

Dennoch frage ich mich warum KDE das unbedingt mit einem anderen User machen will als mit dem man auch angemeldet ist?

Naja, warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht.   :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

öhm users ist kein name eines benutzers  :Wink:  sondern ist eine option von mount, welches Benutzern das mounten von geräten, welche in der fstab stehen, erlaubt.

wenn nur user als option steht, kann jeder Benutzer mounten aber nur der Benutzer, welche da device gemountet hat kann es wieder aushängen (unmount).

Bei der users option kann jeder Benutzer ein device einhängen und ein anderer Benutzer kann diese device wieder aushängen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm users ist kein name eines benutzers  sondern ist eine option von mount, welches Benutzern das mounten von geräten, welche in der fstab stehen, erlaubt.
> 
> wenn nur user als option steht, kann jeder Benutzer mounten aber nur der Benutzer, welche da device gemountet hat kann es wieder aushängen (unmount).
> 
> Bei der users option kann jeder Benutzer ein device einhängen und ein anderer Benutzer kann diese device wieder aushängen.

 

Das war mir schon klar als ich dein post gelesen habe sonst hätte es ja so aussehen müssen:

Option=Wert

user=root

users=root

oder so ähnlich.

Aber wenn ich mich beim login als root anmelde und er mir mit der meldung kommt das ihm die Berechtigung fehlt muss KDE das wohl unter einem anderen User mounten als mit dem man sich angemeldet hat. Denn ich denke das root mit Sicherheit die nötigen Berechtigung hat etwas zu mounten.   :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

KDE verwendet hal zum mounten von devices. Und da der hal-daemon nicht als root läuft, sondern als benutzer haldaemon, ist die user bzw. users option in der fstab notwendig.

----------

## mrsteven

KDE als root starten ist schlecht, mmkay?

----------

